# Seachem Flourish vs Sera Florena



## manofmanyfish (Mar 31, 2008)

Can someone tell me about these two. They both seem to be micro nutrient supplements for plants. The Seachem Flourish says to add 5ml to 250L (60g) once or twice a week.

The Sera says to add 5ml for every 20L. That seems to be a hugh difference. The Sera Florena was "too" expensive and at the rate of recommended dosing, the 500ml bottle will last me 7 weeks @ 1 dose / week.

My 70g tank = 265 liters...at 5ml per 20L..I would have to dose 66ml Sera Florena.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Those bottle recommendations are assuming it is for someone with a "fish tank"
and a few plants.
With highlight Co2 injection, you will need to dose according to the sticky above
based on tank size/volume of water either every other day or daily.
So yeah, it can get very expensive, you can use the retail traces as you wish
or get some Plantex CSM+B and add that to the dosing regime, using the retail
versions once a week and plantex for the remainder. or not.
Your choice.
Plantex is much much cheaper.

I use Flourish/TPN and Plantex, with Plantex being the main trace. I like the
retail versions, but they are pricey, Plantex does very well too.


----------



## manofmanyfish (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I actually bought the liquid ferts (Sera Florena) yesterday for my low light 29g tank just to give them something. I was amazed by the difference in the two products and wondering if anyone has used the Sera Florena before.

My 70g in on CO2 and dry ferts KNO3 and KH2PO4 (I stopped using the Plantex because I was using Flourish Excel). This weekend, I just realized the Excel is a carbon suppliment not micro nutrients. But I have this fairly old bottle of Seachem Flouish that I want to use up. I forgot I had it. When I was at the lfs yesterday, I picked up a bottle of the Sera Florena.

I wish someone would just give me written instructions everyday. :hihi:


----------



## manofmanyfish (Mar 31, 2008)

Bump....anyone have any experience with Sera Florena stuff.


----------



## gordo (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 55gallon soil bottomed tank heavily planted and lots of fish. I have a cheap hagen co2 wanne be bubbler made for a 20g tank. I have tried 15 or so liquid ferts. some giving me an algae bloom and some doing squat. After talking to another planted tank nut I tried Sera florena and I did not use the recomended dose but 5ml or so once a week. I have had plants grow 4-5 inches overnight....banana plants, combombas, madagascar lace plants and the jungle val. that I planted had to be cut 6-8 feet at a time. I never had an algae problem while using this fert. Because of the cost I did go light with the dosage but I am still over the moon with the results.


----------



## TheVisionary78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sera is my favorite product line. Everything they make is high quality. It is a shame their full product line is currently unavalible in the US. Same thing with the full Tetra tec line. We get stuck with the crappy whisper in the us. You can't even order the products online trust me I tried.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Fosters and Smith just started selling Sera products.


----------



## pjrichar (May 6, 2010)

man that sucks my lfs carries a really big selection of sera products.. only place ive every seen carry that much


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

tuffgong said:


> Fosters and Smith just started selling Sera products.


I switched over to using Sera food and my discus and other fish really like it.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll order some Sera food the next time I place an order from Fosters and Smith.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

pjrichar said:


> man that sucks my lfs carries a really big selection of sera products.. only place ive every seen carry that much


You must be talking about The Reef. They carry Sera, but it is marked up a lot compared to what you can get it online for.


----------



## Saintly (May 12, 2010)

I really like Seachem Flourish, for me I have had great results for the past year and I think if you can afford it stay with it, this is your best bet and very simple to use.

I am now playing with DIY mixes of NPK and other ferts. (only for the challenge not the price) and already have had my first bad tank of GW. Fixed it now, but did really enjoy having to fix it. 

So I am back to my Flourish till I can correct my DIY mix. 

Best of Luck


----------

